# Using Glass Baby Bottles



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am definetely going to breastfeed, but would like to have just a few bottles on hand in case someone else has to look after the baby. I have a breast pump, and my sister recommends having some expressed milk to store in the freezer for emergencies (she has already had a few)

I only bought two bottles, because I really figure that I won't need them hardly at all but being this is my first child I want to be prepared. So, my question is, there is a lot of hype about using glass bottles over plastic, or at least the PBA free plastic. I just went ahead and got glass bottles. Now, what about the breast milk storage containers? I have never seen PBA free ones, and I am just wondering if the bottles contain it, wouldn't the storage containers contain it too? Anyhow, just wondering if any of you mamas have any thoughts


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

The soft plastic storage and feeding bags (by Medela and Lansinoh--I prefer the Lansinoh ones) are safe plastic and you can freeze in them.







HTH!

When I was working full-time and pumping, I didn't know about BPA plastic, but I did use Playtex bottles w/ Drop-In liners and have since found out that they are BPA free, so ds wasn't exposed.







I had a Medela pump, and Medela bottles are also BPA free. Ameda bottles are not, but you can hook the glass bottles right up to the pump instead of using the bottles that came with the pump. Silicone nipples are the safest, btw.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendy1221* 
The soft plastic storage and feeding bags (by Medela and Lansinoh--I prefer the Lansinoh ones) are safe plastic and you can freeze in them.







HTH!









:

I have also read (here on MDC) of mamas freezing the milk in an ice cube tray, then taking the cubes out and storing it long term in a glass container of some sort. If I remember correctly, someone said that one ice cube "cup" was about an ounce, so it was easy to measure that way (need 4 ounces, just grab 4 cubes). It's the long term storage that concerns most people, so the few hours it takes to freeze the cubes wasn't a huge issue.

My only concern with this method is that you can't get the air out of a glass container (unless you get one with a vacuum system, not sure if such a thing exists in glass though) like you can the plastic baggies. I once stored soup in some mason jars and some I put plastic film on top, and some I didn't, and the ones that I didn't got freezer burnt. I wouldn't want that to happen to my breast milk. If you were pumping and working and going through the milk regularly, it might be Ok, but if you are going to be storing milk long-term that is not going to be used frequently enough to keep the stock in the freezer fresh, I would go with something like the lanisoh bags. You can keep breastmilk in them for 6 months or more.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You CAN freeze milk in glass bottles (or glass baby food jars- ask on Freecycle for them!) just make sure you leave space at the top of the container before freezing, to allow for the milk to expand without cracking the container. A 4oz contianer (such as a bottle that comes filled with a single serving of juice, or a baby food jar) can safely hold 3oz for freezing, and a bottle that's marked 4oz but has some space at the top (and can really hold 5.5 oz) can be frozen with 4oz in it.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info... I will look into the bags. Hopefully I will be able to buy them here, there is only one store in my whole town that carries glass and bpa free bottles!


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I had to order glass bottles online, so your town is one step ahead of mine! Do you have a Target or ToysRUS? THey both carry Lansinoh breastmilk bags. I have also seen them at one of my local grocery stores.


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

I use glass bottles to store BM and they work great. I just leave a little room at the top before freezing and let them thaw in the frig before warming. I even attach the glass bottles to the breast pump and they work perfectly.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

This link clarifies which glasses and plastics are safe for bottles:

http://www.thegreenguide.com/doc/ask/saferbabybottles

Hope it helps.


----------



## kaspar (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You CAN freeze milk in glass bottles (or glass baby food jars- ask on Freecycle for them!) just make sure you leave space at the top of the container before freezing, to allow for the milk to expand without cracking the container. A 4oz contianer (such as a bottle that comes filled with a single serving of juice, or a baby food jar) can safely hold 3oz for freezing, and a bottle that's marked 4oz but has some space at the top (and can really hold 5.5 oz) can be frozen with 4oz in it.

also don't put the lids on tightly until the milk is frozen solid.

if you have a medela pump, evenflo glass bottles will screw right on so you can pump directly into the glass bottles you use for storage.


----------



## Frunchy Mama (Sep 22, 2008)

I found glass bottles at both Babies R Us and Target. I didn't look elsewhere but assumed they were commonplace. They were 3.99 for a 3 pack. The small and large ones were both the same price.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I had to buy the glass bottles back home in Canada as they are not found anywhere here in Costa Rica. Unfortunately DH already dropped one off the counter & it broke (& we've only done 3 bottles so far). I have been freezing right in the glass bottles & it is working fine but as I don't have many bottles I don't feel I'm building up any kind of a stock so when my mom comes to visit next week she is bringing me the bags for freezing (again - can't find them here).


----------

